# Montecristo #4



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

How is it? Does it need to be aged or can it be smoked ROTT?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I'm sure you'll get various answers-as it depends on your palate preference (do you like young, fresh, and bold or older and more nuanced?). The last number 4s I smoked were 2012 and I smoked them in 2012. I enjoyed them.

Maybe someone else can provide some intel on 2014 stock.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Really depends, can't really tell until you try one. If they taste harsh and or have "muddled" flavors I usually give them time. A lot of cigars have been pretty good ROTT lately, was not always the case with ammonia and what not. My guess is you wouldn't have to wait long.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I received a 3-pack of these recently, and enjoyed one ROTT. In my noob opinion it was very good.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

over the years i have smoked 500 to 700 monty#4's ... couldnt tell you if they need age or not ... that is up to you .

i smoke most of mine fairly young ... i think the oldest ones i got are '02 .

derrek


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like them fresh.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The IV falls in and out of love. It is popular for a reason...I don't buy pc for aging, but sometimes they end up that way.
but.......if you want something that is likely to be better ROTT, there are more dependavle options


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Very solid smokes ...Big fan...enjoy. PS


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I've only had one and it was young. Smoked it a couple of weeks ago and it had an Oct 2013 box code. It was very good.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a big fan of Monte #3 . I was expecting much but I ran out of those before the 4! Need to get some more.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Monte 4's are great at any time. They are of course better with age, but I won't hesitate to lite a fresh one up.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

These were my first introduction to the forbidden fruit. My first box purchase was in 2000. I have one left from that box. I also have 1/2 a box from about 2007. I always seam to forget about these, but have enjoyed each one that I have smoked.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Smoked some 2014 Montes ROTT recently and they were awful - harsh and disjoint flavors - until I dried them out, then they were great. So make sure to get them down to whatever RH you prefer before smoking.


----------

